# LGB Lettering



## vincent creek (Jun 13, 2017)

how do I remove it? Tried several methods including brake fluid.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Hopefully you are not using DOT 5 brake fluid since it is silicone based. 

You might have luck with something of these links -


mylargescale.com forum decal removal links



largescalecentral.com decal removal links


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

some lacquer and a q-tip rub softly with very little lacquer


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

lacquer or lacquer thinner?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently had some success with Polyscale Lift-off, which is no longer available but there seems to be a Testors Lift-off, so I imagine it's the same stuff.
The trick is to follow directions. Apply liberally and wait until the paint gets crinkly - then wash it off with a brush. Don't leave it on too long and don't immerse the item in the stuff.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Ironton said:


> lacquer or lacquer thinner?


Thinner or use acetone


----------

